# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  शरीर के किस भाग में है फैट .... जानें ..

## Krishna

डायबिटीज़ रोग, दिल की बीमारियां व गुर्दे की बीमारी के अलावा कई अन्य खतरनाक बीमारियां मोटापे और शरीर में बढ़ती चर्बी की वजह से ही होती हैं। लेकिन वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार अब एक स्कैन की मदद से शरीर के अहम अंदरुनी अंगों के आसपास जमा चर्बी अर्थात फैट का पता लगाया जा सकता है। यदि सही-सही यह पता लगा लिया जाए कि शरीर में कहां अधिक फैट जमा हो रहा है तो मोटापा घटाने में भी मदद मिलती है। आइए विस्*तार से इसके बारे में जानें।

----------


## Krishna

*एमआरआई स्कैन या फैट स्कैन*वैस्ट लंदन का हैमरस्मिथ हॉस्पिटल यूरोप का इकलौता ऐसा अस्पताल है जहां पर इस एमआरआई स्कैन या फैट स्कैन किया जा सकता है। शोधकर्ताओं के मुताबिक तकरीबन 40 प्रतिशत लोगों के हृदय या गुर्दे के आसपास नुक़सानदेह चर्बी जमा रहती है, हालांकि कमाल की बात तो यह है कि इनमें से अधिकतर लोग दिखने दुबले-पतले होते हैं। इ सका सीधा सा मतलब है कि दुबले-पतले होने के बावजूद भी इस चर्बी के कारण से डायबिटीज जैसी बीमारी की संभावना रहती है।

----------


## Krishna

*चर्बी के जमा होने की जगह जानना जरूरी*मोटापे से अधिक इस बात का सेहत पर असर होता है कि चर्बी शरीर में किस जगह मौजूद है। उदाहरण के लिये हृदय रोग और टाइप 2 डायबिटीज का जोखिम उन लोगों को अधिक होता है जिनके शरीर के मध्य भाग में अधिक वजन होता है। हालांकि डॉक्टर बॉडी मास इंडेक्स (बीएमआई) की मदद से इस बात का अंदाजा लगा सकते हैं कि किसी व्यक्ति का मोटापा उसकी लंबाई के हिसाब से ठीक है या फिर नहीं, लेकिन छिपी हुई नुकसानदेह चर्बी का पता लगाना आसान नहीं है।

----------


## Krishna

विशेषज्ञों के अनुसार बीएमआई तकनीक से इस बात का सही-सही अंदाजा नहीं लग पाता कि शरीर में कितनी चर्बी मौजूद है। लेकिन बेहद महत्वपूर्ण है कि यह पता लगाया जाए कि चर्बी शरीर के किस हिस्से में मौजूद है। आमतौर पर फैट अच्छा होता है लेकिन जब इसकी मात्रा अधिक हो या फिर ये शरीर में गलत हिस्से में मौजूद हो तो ये हानिकारक होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*एमआरआई स्कैन अंदरुनी चर्बी की मात्रा की जानकारी * एमआरआई या फैट स्कैन से पता लगाया जा सकता है कि शरीर के किन अंदरुनी अंगों के आस-पास हानिकारक फैट मौजूद है। शोध के प्रमुख प्रोफेसर बेल के अनुसार जब डॉक्टरों को इस बात का पता चल जाता है कि इंसान के शरीर में छिपे फैट की मात्रा अधिक है तो वे एक्सरसाइज करवाकर और स्वास्थ्यवर्धक खान-पान सुझाकर से इसे हटाने की कोशिश कर सकते हैं। साथ ही डॉक्टर उन कारणों का पता लगाने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं जिनकी वजह से लोगों के शरीर के अंदरुनी अंगों के आसपास चर्बी जमा होती है।

----------


## Krishna

इसके बाद ये पता लगाया जाता है कि इस चर्बी को हटाने के लिए लोगों को क्या करना चाहिए। प्रोफ़ेसर बेल के अनुसार कम खाना खाने से नुकसानदेह चर्बी से छुटकारा नहीं मिलता, इसकी बजाय नियमित एक्सरसाइज से ज्यादा लाभ मिलता है।

----------

